# camp ground near Texas Motor Speedway



## suechef

Hello one and all , i am looking for a campground with in walking distance of the Texas Motor speedway if any one can help....Thanks, Suechef


----------



## elliemae

There are not any within walking distance unless you stay in one of TMS RV areas.


----------



## biff_fan

Anyone know the name of the RV park a few miles north of Texas Motor Sppedway? Its right off of the interstate and has a service station at the entrance


----------



## almanah

Campers Paradise RV Park Directions

Not sure if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## fordiesel250

There are two campgrounds on I35 named Ray Roberts state park


----------

